# 2 male rats, Northern Califonia, US --ADOPTED



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

ALL HAVE BEEN ADOPTED


----------



## TJ14470 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi I live in Sacramento and want a male rat to join my rattie family. I'm going to buy all the stuff soon just need to find a male rat. My email is [email protected], can you send me a picture of the two that are left? Thank you hopefully you still have them. Thank you


----------

